# Straight off the Hot Sheets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeah was Perusing CL once again. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling: And Found this 1. Someone here keeping looking 4 these Machines.. https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-snowblower-powermaxcycle/6744086438.html *


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Yeah was Perusing CL once again. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling: And Found this 1. Someone here keeping looking 4 these Machines.. https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-snowblower-powermaxcycle/6744086438.html *


Pretty cool PS93. I'll go $525 post paid to my garage plz.:wink2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You fooled me Todd, your title made me think you had an adult video posted, not snow blower porn. "Silly Me". :smiley-confused013:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Yeah was Perusing CL once again. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling: And Found this 1. Someone here keeping looking 4 these Machines.. https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-snowblower-powermaxcycle/6744086438.html *


The 2 stroke from **** !!!!! gut the muffler and hear her bark .


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

OH MY LORD; TORO PLEASE bring the 2 cycles back as they need to be offered on the OXE's as an option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF I WAS CLOSER.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

leonz said:


> OH MY LORD; TORO PLEASE bring the 2 cycles back as they need to be offered on the OXE's as an option!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IF I WAS CLOSER.


I always liked 2 strokes for weight savings, but dislike the smoke smell in the clothes afterward. Ive rid myself of 2 stroke snowblowers, and even drive a 4 stroke snowmobile.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*FOUND Another 1.*

* https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/d/toro-power-max-6000-snowblower/6751669559.html *


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/d/toro-power-max-6000-snowblower/6751669559.html *


Man, there are tons by you! Literally falling off of the trees into your lap. OMG


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Zavie said:


> Man, there are tons by you! Literally falling off of the trees into your lap. OMG


* There was some 1 here I don't remember their name. but they were collecting those things I guess never really cared for anything from the 2 cycle side of this life. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just curious what this guy thinks is "like new" as that one IMHO sure looks like it was stored outside from the looks of the control panel and the rust in the wheel. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

.


----------

